# how can i prepare for a preemie?



## LovemyBubx

Hi ladies looking for some advice, 

My baby is not growing efficiently I have been told he is very small & I will most likely be induced between 34 & 36 weeks, I know is is a very good gestation & I feel so lucky to have made it this far (this pregnancy has had so many down moments!) 

So just want to know what should I make sure I have ready? Anything you wish you had to make things easier/nicer while baby was in hospital? Anything you couldn't live without? 

I am planning on breastfeeding so I'm guessing I'll need a pump & storage bottles, would getting premmie nappies & clothes be worth it at this age? 
Anything to be ready at home? 

Sorry for all the questions!

I am panicking I will be told next week 'ok we are taking him out in 4 days' eeek!


----------



## Menelly

Mine wasn't technically a preemie, but he's still in NICU so I'll try and share. :) You will want some preemie clothes, but probably not at the hospital right away. If they have to place IV's or PICC lines they won't put your clothes on him anyways. I'd recommend bringing some nice blankets, at least at our NICU the blankets feel scratchy and uncomfy. I got some nice A&A blankets for him to be wrapped in. Feels a bit more homey, he looks more cozy, they're able to be both light and warm, etc. A good pump for home (or find a place that does hospital grade rentals) is gonna be essential, as is all the stuff to go with it. (I'm actually up attempting to pump right now. Heh.) 

I wouldn't bring much to the hospital for baby, it was hard as hell today packing up the stuff he's not going to use for a while and bring it home without him. :( They will let you put him in clothes later, but you'll probably be home before that happens. If you have a binkie preference, they'll let you bring your own (at least mine did.) 

Have meals prepared and stuff... knowing the care times I want to try and get back for, I'm not going to have time to cook. If friends/family ask "what can I do to help!" give them assignments! Now is not the time to be superwoman. Assign someone to clean your kitchen and someone else to make dinner. They really do want to help, and you really will need it! 

Try and prepare mentally as much as you can for going home without. It's so so so hard. It feels so wrong. 

Oh, and see if they'll give you the steroid shots! I've been doing a TON of research in the last few days (my guy had respiratory distress at 37 weeks) and it looks like steroids given can reduce the chance of distress by a huge percent. I had been going into preterm labor for weeks, and they never offered it to me, and I wish they had!

One thing I'm really wishing I'd done was stock up on milk producing stuff (oatmeal, fenugreek, lactation cookies, whatever) before I got there. I now have to go shopping tomorrow when I'm recovering from surgery to get this stuff, and with pumping I desperately need it. So maybe grab those too? (Or looks like you're in UK, my advice is US centric, maybe domperidone you lucky person you? LOL) 

If your hospital doesn't provide diapers, definitely get preemie ones. The newborn ones still have to be folded on my 6lb 7oz little guy, so if yours is teeny he'll definitely need smaller!


----------



## misspriss

Not a lot that you can do, hopefully at 34-36 weeks there will not be a long NICU stay. DS was 33+5 and stayed 18 days, mostly because he was small.

Our NICU put clothes on him pretty early, at that gestation, he just had monitors on his chest and a feeding tube in his nose, so he could wear clothes fine. I bought him preemie clothes, but he'd outgrown them after just 7-10 days of wearing them so I'd just buy maybe a couple, but mostly newborn stuff. He wore newborn for months.

I rented a pump from the hospital because I was not prepared, if you are bringing your supply in fully by pump I'd recommend a hospital grade pump at least until your milk comes in. My hospital supplied the parts and I was free to use a pump while I was still in recovering, and I rented one when I left. You are in the UK though, I know they supply less stuff there so you might want to look into pump rental ahead.

A hands free pumping setup is a must, it's good to pump when you visit your child in the NICU (helps the milk) but you don't want to be sitting around holding a pump! You can buy a bra, or just use hair bands. 

I had the steriod shots with DS, he had no trouble breathing at 33+5. 

Obviously you know this is happening and will have your bags packed, I didn't...


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thankyou! :) 

Yes I'm really dreading having to leave him :( I had the steroids a couple weeks ago so hopefully his breathing will be ok, glad to hear your 33 weeker was breathing well misspriss, that's really shocking that you never got them menelly :(

I'll defiantly look into renting a breast pump hands free is a good idea. 

Ive seen a pack of 3 preemie sleepsuits that I might get they aren't too expensive so won't really matter if he's not in them long. 

In my bag I'm thinking of just taking a couple of hats, scratch mitts, couple blankets & maybe his little bear to stay with him when I go home?


----------



## Menelly

My NICU won't do the scratch mitts cause the IV is in the hands so often, but if he doesn't need IV's that could work. :) Definitely on the blankies though! Oh, and a sharpie! You'll need to mark everything with his name on the tag, so sharpie to do that.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Ahh ok thanks makes sense :)


----------



## misspriss

Menelly said:


> My NICU won't do the scratch mitts cause the IV is in the hands so often, but if he doesn't need IV's that could work. :) Definitely on the blankies though! Oh, and a sharpie! You'll need to mark everything with his name on the tag, so sharpie to do that.

Ah yes, I think they started putting clothes on him when he got off the IV. He was only on the IV for a few days, because of the amount of magnesium sulfate in his system from me being on it during labor. At 34+ weeks, an IV may not be necessary at all.


----------



## shanny

My hospital supplied me with a pump so might be worth asking? Also the bottles and all the sterilising things too. Bits for you too as well as baby food books etc anotebook for questions - i always thought of them after nurse doctor had gone


----------



## BunnyN

The other girls have given great advice about how to prepare.

Not quite what you were asking but personally I would do some research about inducing for a small baby and ask for a second opinion if I had doubts. Doctors dont always seem to agree on it being the best option.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Shanny notebook is a great idea my mind always goes blank when a doctor asks me for any questions! would also be nice to write down things for record book/memories. 

Oh & I've just seen on our hospital website they will loan out breastpumps so that will be great.

Thankyou bunny I will do that 

:flower:


----------



## cheree89

All good advice...just want to add that the little sleepers with zippers don't work with all the wires. They need to be the snap kind. I also brought a robe for myself because I pumped next to the isolet. It is also good for doing skin to skin with baby...you can tuck them on your chest and wrap the robe around for warmth.


----------



## Srrme

I wouldn't buy too much preemie clothes, because they normally outgrow it by the time they come home (my 35 weeker and 28 weeker did). We bought 3-5 outfits they wore in the NICU (and unfortunately some of those were lost when they washed them). 

I also wouldn't buy preemie diapers unless your baby is very small. Again we used NB diapers once we came home. The NICU supplied diapers while they were there. 

I didn't buy a breast pump because I was able to hand express a lot more milk! :lol: I would rent one first if I were you. 

Good luck, mama! :hugs:


----------



## Ferry

You might find you aren't in the special care unit (it was SCBU where I was rather than NICU) as my LO was born at 35 weeks (but measuring behind) and just stayed with me on the ward in a special hot cot. We were only in for 5 days and then he came home with me... so make sure you have a Moses basket or bassinet set up in case you're home sooner than you think.

In my hospital the nurses at SCBU were round at the ward with me a lot (they didn't have many babies in the unit at that point so they made me their "project") and they provided me with a lot of knit wear as it's really hard to find for preemie babies and I didn't have any relative who knitted. DS found it hard to keep his temp up so booties, mittens, hats and cardies were a must.

Take extra clothes in your hospital bag - they might let you stay a good few days, esp if it looks like your LO will be going home with you.

Preemie nappies are a must. The Tesco newborn nappies say they start at 4lbs but DS was 4ln 10oz when he was born and I was having to fold things over and all sorts to get them to fit. 

Final word of encouragement - I went in on the Thurs and was told was being induced on the Saturday (cue PANIC!) but it went really smoothly and the midwives told me that early inductions are often v fast. I had my gel at 11am, was in the labor suite by 6pm, starting pushing at 9pm and LO was out by eight minutes past screaming his head off!


----------



## LovemyBubx

Ferry said:


> You might find you aren't in the special care unit (it was SCBU where I was rather than NICU) as my LO was born at 35 weeks (but measuring behind) and just stayed with me on the ward in a special hot cot. We were only in for 5 days and then he came home with me... so make sure you have a Moses basket or bassinet set up in case you're home sooner than you think.
> 
> In my hospital the nurses at SCBU were round at the ward with me a lot (they didn't have many babies in the unit at that point so they made me their "project") and they provided me with a lot of knit wear as it's really hard to find for preemie babies and I didn't have any relative who knitted. DS found it hard to keep his temp up so booties, mittens, hats and cardies were a must.
> 
> Take extra clothes in your hospital bag - they might let you stay a good few days, esp if it looks like your LO will be going home with you.
> 
> Preemie nappies are a must. The Tesco newborn nappies say they start at 4lbs but DS was 4ln 10oz when he was born and I was having to fold things over and all sorts to get them to fit.
> 
> Final word of encouragement - I went in on the Thurs and was told was being induced on the Saturday (cue PANIC!) but it went really smoothly and the midwives told me that early inductions are often v fast. I had my gel at 11am, was in the labor suite by 6pm, starting pushing at 9pm and LO was out by eight minutes past screaming his head off!

Thankyou for sharing :flower: I really hope my story will be identical! Love hearing the labour was fast! & he got to stay with you.

I'm just hating all the uncertainty right now :( but thankyou for all the advice xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun. fx he can stay in till closer to the 36 week mark. my lil guy was born at 36+5 and needed 24 hours in nicu for breathing problems and then a further 2 days in my room with me on the ward for antibiotics and light therapy. Then a 3 week stay in Picu (peadiatric intenive care) from 12 days old. 

I've just the same advice mostly as the other ladies. they will probably not put clothes on to start with as baby will most likely be at least a little jaundice so might need some light therapy. if thats the only problem ask if your hospital has a portable billi pad.. my lil one was put on one and brought to my room after 24 hours in nicu. So hats, socks, mits. you could probably take a couple little sleepsuits but make sure they are the popper kind then any wires can be put between the poppers. Even if baby needs an IV sleepsuits CAN be worn if the sleeves are stretchy enough to go over without causing any damage. 

the nicu should supply nappies but at least one pack of preemie nappies until you see what size will fit. they may not supply nappies if baby gets back on teh ward with you.. i had to supply my own when on the maternity ward. 
Most hospitals will have pumps there for you to use. Take some nipple cream and nipple pads! 

Has anyone prepared you for how baby will looks with wires etc? depnding on how baby is doing when they are born they might not have any apart from the normal monitors but its possible they might need help breathing.. if youd like i can post some photos of the different things they might use? I can show you ventilator/cpap/high flow and normal nasal canula. 

https://i62.tinypic.com/dwzzbs.jpg <-- this is how my nicu kept babies when first born.

https://i59.tinypic.com/zmebl3.jpg <-- the portable billi pad

https://i59.tinypic.com/34y447n.jpg <-- clothes on even with an IV and monitor leads/central line.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thankyou sethsmummy you have gorgeous boys :flower: do you mind me asking why he needed to stay in picu? I hope he is doing well now xx

I'm learning more & more that each baby is so different even if born at the same stage, ive been doing a lot of reading etc. 

All the equipment does look scary but of course its only to help them. 

I'm sure its so emotional when its your own baby. 

I should find out Thursday what's going to happen. 

Thankyou for your advice :) x


----------



## misspriss

Here is a picture of my little guy in the NICU, this was before they started clothing him. He still has the IV in his foot. They had uncovered him to wipe him down/bathe him for the day, this was the first time I got to see him awake and alert. Also note he was in weird, smaller than preemie diapers. No brand/label or anything. I'm not sure if it was because preemies were too big, or if these were special to let the billi lights through, because he was in pampers preemies after that.



Here he is with clothes and still hooked up to the montitors, these were preemie clothes:




You can see the pump on wheels there in those last two. And check out that face he pulled in the first one! Such a silly boy. I am pretty sure those were all preemie sized clothes in those pictures. Being in the NICU is not always terrifying, we had lots of sweet cuddles and stuff. Especially as he was older and didn't have to have help breathing or an IV for long.

Oh and for the record, preemie and newborn diapers are identical in size, one is just thinner.


----------



## AP

I would suggest if you are using preemie sized clothes not to use anything too expensive - some clothing can and does get lost in some hospitals laundry by error.


----------



## misspriss

It depends, they put our clothes in a laundry bag for us to take home, not to hospital laundry. We did lose a hat though.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you hun! He stopped breathing at 12 days old and was found to have RSV and Bronchiolitis which then developed into pneumonia/collapsed lung/ air on the chest cavity and a bacterial infecton on top. he is doing great now, hes such a little chunk :D IVe put some pics in a spoiler for you of each method he had used hun and a pic that shows the room when he was ventilated. thats one thing i wasnt ready for was just how many machines etc there were in there xx


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/15i297t.jpg ventilated
https://i58.tinypic.com/296dx7l.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2nhizpv.jpg cpap
https://i62.tinypic.com/r8b5sm.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/w1y047.jpg high flow
https://i57.tinypic.com/21ad3lt.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/a0ffbq.jpg nasal canula


----------



## LovemyBubx

misspriss said:


> Here is a picture of my little guy in the NICU, this was before they started clothing him. He still has the IV in his foot. They had uncovered him to wipe him down/bathe him for the day, this was the first time I got to see him awake and alert. Also note he was in weird, smaller than preemie diapers. No brand/label or anything. I'm not sure if it was because preemies were too big, or if these were special to let the billi lights through, because he was in pampers preemies after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with clothes and still hooked up to the montitors, these were preemie clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the pump on wheels there in those last two. And check out that face he pulled in the first one! Such a silly boy. I am pretty sure those were all preemie sized clothes in those pictures. Being in the NICU is not always terrifying, we had lots of sweet cuddles and stuff. Especially as he was older and didn't have to have help breathing or an IV for long.
> 
> Oh and for the record, preemie and newborn diapers are identical in size, one is just thinner.

Lovely photos I bet its so nice when they do start being more alert & can interact with you more thankyou for sharing :flower: & info on the nappies didnt know that xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Sethsmummy - he went through a lot bless him & how terrifying for you! So glad to hear he has had no problems since. 

Your pictures have made me feel so emotional just mentally preparing for the fact that my bubba might need the same :cry: but thankyou to you & everyone for helping me to know what might be ahead xx


----------



## misspriss

LovemyBubx said:


> Lovely photos I bet its so nice when they do start being more alert & can interact with you more thankyou for sharing :flower: & info on the nappies didnt know that xx

Well, there are smaller ones, I mean the Pampers Preemie Swaddlers are the same size as the Pampers Swaddlers Newborn, but they do make smaller diapers...but for a 34+ week preemie you probably won't need those.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi luvmybubx

You've already been given loads of advice so not much more I can add. My ds was born unexpectedly at 33+6 and was in SCBU for 11 days. They were the longest days of my life. 

We had to supply nappies and cotton wool for bum wiping- we bought the micro nappies from pampers. The tesco ones were not as soft in my opinion.
My ds was dressed even with tubes. we got multipack sleep suits and vests for an early baby (up to 5lbs) from boots but think it's a common size stocked in most places.

My hospital lent us a pump to take home and I used the pumping room/equipment whilst on SCBU and they had a Milton tank steriliser set up there with my name on but you'll need one set up at home too. You should get a cool bag to transport your milk to the hospital in.

A good hand cream is a must- with all the hand washing your skin will be screaming out for moisture!

Days in SCBU can be long and tiring even though you're not necessarily doing much so take snacks and your own stuff to put in the kitchen if they have one.

Best wishes :flower:


----------



## AP

misspriss said:


> It depends, they put our clothes in a laundry bag for us to take home, not to hospital laundry. We did lose a hat though.

Oh yeah same here, but things do go missing easy


----------



## sethsmummy

GI_Jane said:


> A good hand cream is a must- with all the hand washing your skin will be screaming out for moisture!
> 
> Days in SCBU can be long and tiring even though you're not necessarily doing much so take snacks and your own stuff to put in the kitchen if they have one.
> 
> Best wishes :flower:

oh man the hand cream is a must! day three my hands were a mess! nivea is great. oh and a little bottle of anti bac for you personally. in PICU it was at the door to the room so i had to go to the door every time i wanted to do it. 

if you have a kindle or something take it. or get the app on your phone if you can.. you can have your phone on aoroplane mode so you can still take photos etc. 

I realise i forgot to put the full picture in so iv spoilered it below for you with a little more info. Im glad i coudl help in some way hun.. but try not to worry.. its highly likely the most your baby would need would be cpap :hugs: They may do the nasal canula to start with if baby comes earlier than later until they see how babies sats are. 


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2uy5f9v.jpg

the machine on the top left is the main one that is usually always on but not with as many things on the screen (usually bp/heart rate/respitory rate/oxygen saturation). The monitor under that is the ventilator screen. The little bit above the cot is the cot heater so they can set it to be a certain temperature and also has a spotlight thing in it for during the night instead of having the main lights on and a billi light in it incase your baby needs phototherapy. Underneath the cot is two little drawers for babies clothes (where i was the cot always moved with the baby so you didnt loose anything). To the right of the cot is where any infusions are hung, so for example my little guy had a morphine one going and one for his blood pressure along with 1 or 2 more when he first arrived in PICU. ITs also where your babies feed will be hung if they need tube fed. When on CPAP or High Flow theres another little machine that keeps the tubes humidified so that babies airways dont get dried out (and in the case of cpap lets them know if theres a proper seal on the mask). then there is their computr system... but i dont know whether your hospital would have the same set up. in this one everything in the nicu/picu/hdu is done on a computer so information can move rooms as quickly and efficiently as possible.

xxxxxx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Having scan for Doppler's & meeting consultant today I'm really hoping he will give me my inducing date I'm so nervous! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck hun. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thankyou he's happy to wait another week to see how much bigger baby has got on growth scan. 

Happy & frustrated all at once!


----------



## BunnyN

That sounds like really good news. Even though I'm sure it's fustrating every day/ week they can wait is a good thing. There is a huge difference between 34 weeks and 36 weeks in terms of the help your baby will need and the time he'll spend in hospital.


----------



## sethsmummy

That's fantastic hun. I Hve everything crossed baby has grown enough to stay inside. Xxx


----------



## slongson

My daughter was born at 34+2 after my waters broke and her heart rate was unstable, I was given the 1st steroid injection but then induced so she was born way before the 2nd was due. She didn't go to nicu or sub she stayed on the ward with me in her little incubator as she only needed light therapy for jaundice we stayed together and came home after 7 days. My 35 weeker was near enough the same story, they didn't wear clothes much for their first week and then I just bought small baby any folded up sleeves, and newborn nappies fit them both ok. Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am only going to offer one suggestion since I don't have a lot of time. I would get a "My NICU Family" signature card for the nurses who take care of your baby to sign. You can frame it and put it in their nursery. 

Here is just an example of one you could get (or you can make your own): 
https://www.everytinything.com/products/my-nicu-family-signature-print


----------



## LovemyBubx

Well a little update had a CTG today which was fine, bump was measured (I know it can be out a bit because of baby's position) but it was only 26cm - same as it was at 30 weeks. 

Have growth scan Thursday so will find out if there is some significance in it. Want the next couple of days to hurry up!


----------



## BunnyN

Hope the growth scan shows he has grown. I know my fundal height measurment actually got smaller at about 34 weeks with my first pregnancy. It shrank by 4cm! In my case it was just because the baby had dropped lower down and head had engaged. The MW also said its normal to have a bit less fluid by the end and that can effect the measurement. She was 9lbs 5oz at birth, so not a growth problem!


----------



## sethsmummy

Will be thinking of ii hun. Glad your ctg went well xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thankyou, that's interesting Bunny glad your LO was just fine must have been worrying at the time xx


----------



## BunnyN

LovemyBubx said:


> Thankyou, that's interesting Bunny glad your LO was just fine must have been worrying at the time xx

It didnt stress me too much because the MW could tell the baby had dropped and before that she had been high up. The MW did think she might be a little early because she engaged early but I still went 10 days over!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo its freaky how accurate midwives can be! Mine said to me on the Thursday at 36 weeks ... oh i dont think youll be waiting much longer... i went into labour on the monday night. bet she didnt think it would be that quick lol x


----------



## LovemyBubx

Well my growth scan today showed he's now over 4lbs so looking like I won't be induced until at least 37 weeks now

Thankyou all so much for preparing me for a preemie though I had started to ready myself for that but I guess I will be lucky. 

This little boy has been really messing with my emotions! 

I am glad I have at least 3 more weeks to get everything sorted for him. 

Thankyou again everyone I hope your LOs are doing well :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

That's fantastic news hun!! Are you getting more scans to keep an eye on his growth? Xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thanks :) 

Yes still gona have CTGs & Doppler scan next week I'm guessing for 2/3 more weeks then I'll be induced! 

We could see him playing with the cord today (eww hate the thought of touching that :haha:) can't wait for those little hands to be grabbing my finger :)


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh thats so cute! Im glad theyre still going to keep a close eye on you.. at least now you know though thats theres a much better chance he will need no intervention when he is born. Did they say what they think he will weigh at birth? x


----------



## LovemyBubx

Yes it will feel even more amazing after all of this if he can stay with me I will be so greatful :) 

No they didn't say what the birth weight could be just that he will be a bit small... Well yes lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Lol small babies are super cute my eldest was 5lb 14 born at 40+6. He was like a little doll xx


----------



## BunnyN

Just read your update, glad things are looking so good.


----------



## sethsmummy

hope your still doing ok hun xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thankyou both, I will be induced at 37 weeks he could be here in less then 2 weeks! :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Eek!! Exciting!! Your little man is going to do great! Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That is such great news to hear! :hugs:


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thought I'd update here, Caleb was born (only slightly prematute) 4th April weighing 4lbs 8 after my waters broke on their own! 

Straight forward birth & he was able to stay with me & I've been bf they did top him up with some formula 3 times because his blood sugar was low then they decided he was doing well enough :) 

No clothes fit & his nappies are huge but those are the only problems so happy he's here :)


----------



## misspriss

So glad to hear Caleb is doing great!

I thought of this thread a lot this week. My blood pressure is rising, right at the same time it did with DS. I am afraid I will be looking at having another preemie soon, unless a miracle happens.


----------



## BunnyN

Congratulations! So glad it went so well for you and caleb! I like the name caleb too :).


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations on the birth of Caleb hun :hugs: Fantastic news that he is doing so well :dance:


----------

